# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Moedeloos voor school.

## Miranda777

Hoi allemaal, 

Op het moment voel ik me gewoon te moe om me gedachten bij school te houden. 

Op het voortegezet onderwijs verliep alles super soepel, ik haalde hoge cijfers, ik had het naar me zin, beleefde eindelijk weer een beetje plezier in het leven. Op het moment dat ik met deze opleiding begon, ging het geestelijk al iets minder met mij. Maar had heeel veel zin in de opleiding. 
Mijn gezondheid gooide min of meer gelijk roet in het eten en liet mij 2,5 jaar lang halve dagen naar school gaan. Toen dit ook te veel werdt, ben ik een jaar gestopt met school. In dat jaar kon ik niet veel anders dan slapen. Het jaar er op mocht ik weer starten met school, fulltime, voor het eerst sinds hele lange tijd. Echter voelde ik me niet thuis, ik kon me moeilijk concentreren tijdens de lessen, klasgenoten lagen mij niet. Ik was gewend om nagenoeg alles in zelfstudie te doen... en dan ineens mag je al je huiswerk in de les maken, met al die drukte om je heen, klasgenoten die praten een docent die de hele les doorrateld. Mijn gezondheid liet het nog wel behoorlijk van zich af weten tijdens de praktijklessen.
Op school gaf ik aan dat ik moeite had met me concentratie. Veel werdt hier niet mee gedaan (lees: enkel aanhoren). Het 3e leerjaar heb ik vorig jaar met moeite gehaald. Mijn concentratie is nog steeds ver onder nul. Aan het begin van dit school jaar was ik zo moedeloos en vermoeid dat ik weken later ben gestart. Op gegeven moment zag ik het helemaal niet meer zitten en wou ik stoppen. Dit is niet gebeurt op aan dringen van school en me artsen, er is in overleg wel besloten dat ik dit jaar enkel de helft van de vakken zal volgen (volgend jaar de andere helft). Ook zou school voor meer duidelijkheid en structuur zorgen. Ben nu 2 maand weer aan de slag en alles is nog onduidelijker dan voorheen. Weet niet wanneer, wat en van wie ik les heb, het is hierdoor lastig te combineren met andere afspraken met o.a. me psych. Terwijl hier toch duidelijke afspraken voor zijn gemaakt. 
Voor mij is het erg belangrijk dat ik weet waar ik aan toe ben, dan kan ik rust inbouwen. Rust die ik op het moment heel goed kan gebruiken. Ik droomde er altijd van om door te studeren, stond zelfs al ingeschreven voor me vervolgstudie. Vond het heerlijk om naar school te gaan, om te leren. Mijn droom leefde aan het begin van het school jaar nog... maar nu heb ik zeer weinig vertrouwen in. Zie het nut er niet meer van in, beleef geen plezier meer in het leren, snap niet waarom ik het doe... Jah, voor het papiertje... Maar wat heb je aan een diploma als je het leven niet meer ziet zitten, dat je geen toekomst meer voor je ziet. Als je enkel al je energie die je bezit, nodig hebt om de dag door te komen, niet durft te kijken naar de dag van morgen?
Graag wil ik gewoon weer zin krijgen in het leven, weer vol energie zitten (hoeft niet netals vroeger; toen iedereen verbaasde over mijn energie), gewoon me ding kunnen doen zonder, zware tegenzin en halverwege bekaf te zijn. Weet dat structuur mee kan dingen om dit te bereiken, structuur geeft mij de kans om me rust kunnen nemen. Weet alleen niet hoe ik de stuctuur, concentratie en rust kan vinden?? Op het moment is het enkel vele lange dagen vol onrust en vermoeidheid.

Groetjes, 
Miranda

----------


## Mel21

Is al tijdje geleden , maar toen ik vertrok nr het 1ste middelbaar.. Wou ik ook nietmeer nr school, ik huilde elke dag als ik moest opstaan om naar school te gaan.. Aan mijn vakanties had ik ook niet veel want ik wist dat ik twee weken later ofzo terug nr school moest.
Mijn vader heeft me vaak gewoon weer naar huis gebracht omdat ik hysterisch werd als ik ng maar een schoolpoort zag.
Uiteindelijk heb ik toch mijn weg proberen te vinden. Maar dat kon ik niet alleen.
Keb zelf met psycholoog enzo moeten praten. Op de één of andere manier heeft die mij echt geholpen omdat zij egt zien wat er aan de hand is..
Nadat ik bij de psycholoog ging , ging ik minder moeilijk nr school.School moet je verder doen,het is belangerijk voor de rest van je leven. Ook verder studeren brengt je verder..
Niemand gaat graag naar school of naar de unief. Maar het is wel belangerijk . 
toch nog veel sterkte ! 
xje

----------


## Justify

Ik deed gymnasium t/m de 5e, ik ben toen 2 jr gestopt met school om persoonlijke redenen. Om mijn schoolritme weer terug te krijgen, ben ik naar volwassenonderwijs(vavo) gegaan. Daar zijn je klasgenoten wat volwassener en de nadruk ligt toch op je eigen verantwoordelijkheid, je moet zelf je werk maken. Het wordt niet gecontroleerd, doe je het niet, eigen schuld als je dan eventueel zakt. Ik doe nu 4+5 havo in 1 jaar, dus een niveau lager genomen, zodat ik weer aan school gewend raak. En ik wilde niet meteen teveel hooi op mijn vork nemen. Volwassenonderwijs zou dus een idee kunnen zijn voor je? Er zijn namelijk veel mensen die bijv door gezondheid geen diploma hadden gehaald en het wordt allemaal geaccepteerd. Je kan zelfs een Personal Coach nemen. Het is maar een ideetje. Er wordt tevens 5+6 VWO in 1 jaar gegeven. Dat ga ik volgend jaar doen. Maar die mogelijkheid is er dus ook. Er is ook iets voor VMBO,maar om eerlijk te zijn weet ik daar echt weinig over. Voor havo is er ook een leerjaar dat heet hexbo, dat is een jaar waar je de basisdingen leert(vergelijkbaar als een verkort traject van een deel onderbouw en een deel havo 4). Voor mensen onder de 18 moet er toestemming worden gevraagd, maar die wordt eigenlijk altijd wel gegeven. Dan sta je nog ingeschreven in je oude school maar je doet je opleiding in een VAVO school. Hele regeling, ik weet er het fijne ook niet van, aangezien ik individueel naar zo'n school ben gegaan.

Ik vind het wel goed van je dat je toch het nut ziet van verder studeren en dat je naar een optie zoekt die voor jou werkt. 

Ik herken wel een aantal dingen van je in een gesprek die ik had met 2 klasgenoten die beiden faalangst hebben. Eentje ervan had tussendoor op een school gezeten waar er totaal geen druk op je wordt gelegd, je mag zelf beslissen wanneer je de toetsen maakt. En je begint eerst met een vak dat je leuk vindt en langzaam bouw je dat op tot je volledige vakkenpakket. Ik weet niet of dat iets voor jou is?

Ik weet dat ik mijn eigen rust heb gevonden in die 2 schoolloze jaren. Soms moet je ook niet te snel willen. Ik hoop in ieder geval dat je eruit komt.

----------

